# For Sale - C02



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

CO2 tank and regulator. 4 mos. old. Make reasonable offer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

size of bottle how much is left? single or dual stage regulator what brand?


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I will take a picture of it tonight.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, did you happen to get that photo.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm also interested!
but the take is on Joey first


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Its at the far bottom right corner of this page

http://www.bigmikeskites.com/Demosale.html

Like I said, its a few months old. I'm done with the real plants. Nothing I tried worked, so no need for the CO2 anymore.

I'll have to look up what its all worth. Purchased at DNA.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

is this a fully set up co2 system?


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

jasonmemo said:


> is this a fully set up co2 system?


Yes, it is set up. If I plugged it back in it would work. I am abandoning the live plant scene and going fake right now....later i will dive into saltwater. So I do not need the CO2 anymore.

everything you need would come with it.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

The system looks good but, what do you consider a reasonable offer? I am new to planted tanks and am interested but like stated prior, Joey has first choice and I think I may be third but it all depends on the price and where you are located.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looking at that photo it looks to be a 5-10 pound bottle and milwaukee regulator. you'd get around 75-100.00 in store credit, it will be another week before I get my check. I can offer you around 75.00 in a week to a week and a half.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Joey hit the price and estimates on the tank/setup on the head. 75 is a good offer.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> looking at that photo it looks to be a 5-10 pound bottle and milwaukee regulator. you'd get around 75-100.00 in store credit, it will be another week before I get my check. I can offer you around 75.00 in a week to a week and a half.


Retail on this stuff is over $200. Online you can get it for $169 without the diffuser, etc. I've been offered by the LFS $100 credit which turns to $110 with my discount. This is what I would like to get it for. Looks like Joey is out if jason or stmarshall would like it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks fine... I went online to get my prices.

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...D=1068741017&gclid=CK_31eDplrACFaNeTAodzwjk-A

56.25 even at the list of 78.13 div by 3 for the 1/3% of retail of what it would be in store credit 18.75-26.04 so call that at 25.00 for a 5 lbs bottle.

then the regulator here looks like yours aquacave 89.95 
http://www.aquacave.com/Milwaukee-C...d-Diaphragm-Valve-Bubble-CounterMA957-P3.aspx

89.95/3 = 29.98 so 30+25.= 55.00 then not sure what type of diffuser you have

aqua cave again 19.95 for a glass one.

19.95/3 6.65

30+25+6.65 = 61.65 so that's how I came up with 75 as an offer do you have a ph mod too?

if so then yes your asking price of $100.00 is far...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

does it come with the ph mod like joey asked?


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I've set the price. It is fair. Far less than new, same as the trade in price I was offered. Someone can have something at a decent price without having to pay tax, or not. I'm not taking less than what i've been offered. They will just turn it around and make money off of it. Plus the credit they are making a portion off of me.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Akulakat said:


> I've set the price. It is fair. Far less than new, same as the trade in price I was offered. Someone can have something at a decent price without having to pay tax, or not. I'm not taking less than what i've been offered. They will just turn it around and make money off of it. Plus the credit they are making a portion off of me.


understandable.. i'm interested but my transmission comes first on the list.. i'll see what i can do so $100.00


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If your going salty, keep the equipment because you can use it for your calcium reactor.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I did not know that. Thanks for the tip. I will look more into it.


----------

